# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  MIT Launches Dyo.co for 3D Printed Jewelry

## Eddie

MIT has launched another website related to 3D Printing.  This time it is Dyo.com for 3D Printed Jewlry

http://3dprint.com/mit-launches-dyo-...alentines-day/

----------

